# Passing arguments to builtin kernel module

## Cygon

Hi!

I'm using Gentoo for my home server. Whenever network load peaks (eg. during a LAN party) I find a lot of messages like "eth0: too many iterations (6) in nv_nic_irq." in my /var/log/messages.

Some googling revealed that this is apparently a problem in the NVidia network driver (forcedeth). The recommended workaround until it's fixed is to pass an argument to the forcedeth module through modprobe.conf like this:

```
options forcedeth max_interrupt_work=10
```

However, I've compiled the NVidia driver module into my kernel image. Now I seem unable to figure out how to pass the argument to the driver instead.

Should I specify it as a boot parameter on the kernel command line through GRUB?

Or will modprobe.conf work anyway?

----------

## yabbadabbadont

From: /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

```
Module parameters for loadable modules are specified only as the

parameter name with optional '=' and value as appropriate, such as:

        modprobe usbcore blinkenlights=1

Module parameters for modules that are built into the kernel image

are specified on the kernel command line with the module name plus

'.' plus parameter name, with '=' and value if appropriate, such as:

        usbcore.blinkenlights=1

```

When in doubt, read the docs...   :Wink: 

----------

